# Crate Case Cover for Ivy <3



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Made especially for Ivy. fits a 14" H x 12" W x 18" L Crate. Extra pillow for comfort. Personalized "Destiny's Poison Ivy" on right side. Roll up velcro front flap 




























phew...almost 4 am. goodnight all :sleepy2:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw wow this is great! I love how the kennel club name is embroided onto the case. Very creative


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

very nice...... you create such gorgeous work!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! She wanted to match jewel's cover to take to the shows


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Wonderful work like always


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice work. Love the embroidered pic!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I got Ivy's cover in the mail today! I love it. Yes, Jewel and Ivy have matching crate covers. If anyone needs a crate cover, have Pigeon make you one. These are just lovely. I get many compliments. I'll get a picture lf my "show" get up at the show this weekend. Thanks again, Ivy is very excited to have a personalized cover (-;


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jayda said:


> I got Ivy's cover in the mail today! I love it. Yes, Jewel and Ivy have matching crate covers. If anyone needs a crate cover, have Pigeon make you one. These are just lovely. I get many compliments. I'll get a picture lf my "show" get up at the show this weekend. Thanks again, Ivy is very excited to have a personalized cover (-;


yay!  i can't wait to see a pic!! hehehe  now she's a happy chi! :toothy8:

thanks everyone for the replies!! <3 all ur support means a lot to me!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well done Pidge! This is perfect for miss Ivy. It looks heavy duty! It will last a long time.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Well done Pidge! This is perfect for miss Ivy. It looks heavy duty! It will last a long time.


thanks me-oh-shuh!   lol! yes it sure is!


----------

